# Who's DEFINITELY going to EvenTT08? POST HERE NOW!



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll start...

RustyIntegrale 8)


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Me to, can't not go living on the doorstep.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Me to, can't not go living on the doorstep.


Cool. Party time. Saturday or Sunday? Let's make a weekend of it!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Phope & I will be there..... 

Hev x


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll be there on Sunday 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, OK, you talked me into it! Just bought my tickets....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go no then you have talked me in to it see you Sunday


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Just purchased my tickets to make sure the wife doesn't arrange something else.

I missed GTI inters, all the local TTOC meets and I couldn't use my free Renualt tickets for Silverstone but I will be at EvenTT08 for sure.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going 
cheers
jon


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be there hoping to drool on some TTS...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep 

Mark


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Go no then you have talked me in to it see you Sunday


I'll see on the concourse big fella! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

why not. see ya on the track


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm on it now !!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Go no then you have talked me in to it see you Sunday
> ...


Good man Cam I was wondering if you were entering again this year


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> I couldn't use my free Renualt tickets for Silverstone but I will be at EvenTT08 for sure.


Missed a good day there mate, cracking day out for free.

Def going on Sunday. I might as well buy on the door now hadn't I?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Hark said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't use my free Renualt tickets for Silverstone but I will be at EvenTT08 for sure.
> ...


That's what i'm doing mate.

you joining the M1 cruise down or going a different route?

Rick


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hark said:


> Def going on Sunday. I might as well buy on the door now hadn't I?


It would be easier and quicker for you to pre purchase your tickets then just pick them up at the gate :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Def going on Sunday. I might as well buy on the door now hadn't I?
> ...


Agreed. If you can. I''ll bring the gauges too Hark.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cant track as I have the kids with me, but I will be rocking up to meet up with some old faces, Like Barton, I am only 10 mins away so should make the effort... :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am definitely going, how as a TT enthusiast could you not go unless of course you already have other commitments, can't wait


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Im coming!!!! I can't wait... it'll be my first trip to a proper annual event (bar Ace meets)!

Anyone around the Watford area wanting to cruise down?!

Also, whats it like - will all cars be in one major field/parking space or will they all be scattered / dispersed over a large area?

See u all Sunday!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Im coming!!!! I can't wait... it'll be my first trip to a proper annual event (bar Ace meets)!

Anyone around the Watford area wanting to cruise down?!

Also, whats it like - will all cars be in one major field/parking space or will they all be scattered / dispersed over a large area?

See u all Sunday!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

See the hard core Saturday and the rest on Sunday :wink:


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

This is addressed to the organisers.........

Ok...so whose brilliant idea was it to organise the parade for lunchtime??? :? 
Don't you know that the German Grand Prix starts at 1pm ???? :evil: 
I certainly won't be attending the meeting this year..-unless there are provisions made to watch the GP and attend the parade. -. Perhaps some thought could be given to this before Sunday.

I have so much enjoyed the meetings in the past but am to be disappointed this year. 
You probably won't miss me, but I will miss you...  

Sally


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sally Woolacott said:


> This is addressed to the organisers.........
> 
> Ok...so whose brilliant idea was it to organise the parade for lunchtime??? :?
> Don't you know that the German Grand Prix starts at 1pm ???? :evil:
> ...


I think that is a bit harsh. Whichever weekend the TTOC chooses will clash with something, whether it is F1, WRC, BTCC or a one make series at Castle Combe.

Maybe to keep you happy you should invest in Sky+ or there again maybe the TTOC national should be on a Tuesday? (oh but there may be a F1 test day which you couldnt miss). [smiley=argue.gif] :evil:

Your small mindedness is your loss not ours. 

BTW - I am unable to go this year due to family commitments, and will miss the annual meet with the many TT friends I have made over the past 5 years.


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi mighTy Tee

Thank you for the reply

Maybe I was being a bit harsh...   (having a bad day) .but my suggestion to either move the parade or enable those of us who wish to view the GP live to be able to do so, was a positive suggestion.  I could tape it but there is always the danger that someone will tell you the result before you have seen it.... 

I'm sorry you will miss the event as it is usually very good. Perhaps catch up with you at some other event.  
Sally


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Hi mighTy Tee
> 
> Thank you for the reply
> 
> ...


 Hi Sally,
how about tuning in the radio as you go around the track , set the scene 8)

If you do decide to come along meet us at the strencham services as before as in the events setion

Mark


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

im comin, and p5owt is catchin a lift as his tt is poorly. Hope to meet up with the m1 mob at trowell.

Ant


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

as ant said above

paul


----------



## Rich-B (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah im going cant wait, im bringing my mate along too, bought tickets but collecting them on the gate

also going to meet at trowell services 0830h


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Brill, good to see some commitment at last! 

Okay who's going up from Kent/East Sussex on Sunday and taking the M25/M11 route?

Any Essex people cruising that route?

I may still go Saturday but for now it's more likely to be Sunday early.

Anyone got any good insurance links for track insurance. I phoned my company today and they didn't wanna know. :?

Cheers guys. Looking forward to it! :wink:

rich


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
We're coming up Saturday afternoon.

Staying over at the Express by Holiday Inn

Will be at the AGM at the Marriott

Booked a newbie session for the Sunday

See you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> We're coming up Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Staying over at the Express by Holiday Inn
> ...


 [smiley=stupid.gif]

Only deviation is that i'll be leaving my house in Ireland at 4.00 am Saturday morning to get there


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Look forward to seeing everyone there - will be staying in the Marriott.

And come on ladies and gentlemen, there is plenty of room left on the track sessions - please don't be shy!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm coming ...... I have to ...... how else would I get my Group Buy Accumate Charger from John-H :roll:

£120 for entry and the trackday, petrol getting there, lots of petrol on track, lots of rubber and brake pads used
and lots of petrol getting back.

That makes it a VERY expensive 'bargain' battery charger :lol:


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Really looking forward to it, i've always had a great time when meeting up with fellow forum members

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Yan


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

i'll be there with the mrs  

nigel


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

NJBTT said:


> i'll be there with the mrs
> 
> nigel


you can actually convince your missus to go 

mine hates cars and thinks im stupid for modding :roll:

see you all Sunday


----------

